# Tubolito



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I went and did it. I ordered a Tubolito inner tube and the patch kit (for about fifty bucks total) to go in my on-bike repair kit.

They are expensive but the thing weighs a third as much as a regular tube and takes up very little space. Considering I haven't actually used a tube in about five years I believe that (if the tube performs as advertised) it is worth the money to carry as a very low-weight emergency spare. If I like it I will order a second one to carry for longer trips (like my next Tour Divide attempt in 2020).

I typically lug around one or two regular tubes and they pretty much just sit in the pack decomposing. 

Another product that has found its way into my repair kit is the Dynaplug Ultralite Tubeless Tire Repair Kit. These things actually work and work well. I plugged a puncture in my fatbike about a year ago and the tire has held pressure over at least 300 miles. 

For the weight, both of these are excellent products and, in my opinion, worth the price. 

I can't speak for anyone else but I feel every single pound I lug up mountain passes. This is all part of a concerted effort on my part to 1) Lose about thirty pounds of body weight in the next year 2) Cut the weight of my gear, and 3) shave some weight off of my bike. 

For me, I've started some cross-training stuff and my wife is helping me with dietary changes. 

For the gear, I'm re-evaluating what I really need for about the most extreme conditions I will subject myself to, in this case Canada and Northern Montana in early June. I'm sticking with my Tarptent Rainbow tent but will probably go to a quilt and a lighter sleeping pad. The goal is 17 pounds for tent, sleep system and clothes, and tools. 

And I may go NOBO in 2020. 

I'm also lightening my tool kit and the number of clothing items. 

For the bike, while I like the Rohloff, I'm going to ditch it in favor of a SRAM Eagle flavor. The Rohloff is heavy and it does produce some drag, especially in the low gears. It runs flawlessly, however. The Eagle gives a great range of gears including the all-important mountain climbers and it is very simple and light. 

And I got rid of the Thudbuster for a carbon seat post. I just don't think the Thudbuster was necessary and the bike feels fine without it. 

This is a long term plan. I'm going to keep the Rohloff on for the next year or so for training and shorter trips. 

I'm sticking with my 2014 Salsa El Mariachi Ti frame, Cutthroat fork, and Jones Carbon Loop H bars, all of which are fantastic.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm going to buy a tubolito next pay. Seriously contemplating the normal 27.5 MTB size even though I run a big 2.5 rear and a 2.8 front tyre, purely for compact on bike storage. Anyone have experience running them in bigger tyres like that?


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I haven't ordered yet. the 27.5+ weren't available last time I looked; but they are right now. I'm carrying light-weight Maxxis 27.5 tubes and a Dynaplug right now; but will probably switch to Tubolitos. Weight and pack size is a priority to me.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Great write up. The Tubolitos look like a great product, strong and light, perfect for the tubeless world where your average tube spends most of its life sitting around decomposing in the sun or in the wet corner of a bag. But when you need one you need it to work.

I also agree with about weight, it matters a lot. Body weight, bike weight, gear weight, it all matters. I love my SRAM Eagle drivetrain, plenty of gear range, and just one derailleur isn’t too bad to deal with. I use my hardtail for regular mountain biking at times so it has to be able to go fast when not in bikepacking mode. I use a mix of SRAM Eagle XO1 with a few GX parts like the shifter, which weighs and shifts the same as XO1. 

Are you using a dynamo hub?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Just an update:

I got the Tubolito tube. DHL, no problem, exactly as advertised. Light, compact...and I will hopefully never use it but if I do I'll let you know.

Save your money on the patch kit they sell. It was just a bunch of small squares they cut from a piece of Gear Aid Tenacious Tape. Still has the Gear Aid brand mark on it. I imagine that the five bucks a 3 x 20 inch piece cost at REI would provide you all the patches you would ever need for any number of these tubes. I think the patch kit was 12 bucks from Tubolito.

Heck, Duct Tape would probably work. if I felt like sacrificing a tube I'd try it out.

I'm not mad. People have to make money. Just passing it on.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Are you using a dynamo hub?


I had a Shutter Precision PD-8 a couple of years ago. It worked perfectly but I confess I didn't know what to do with it. I didn't ride much at night and my Etrex takes AAs. It charged my phone but I don't use it that much. A charge lasts me four or five days because I mostly keep it off.

On the other hand I've rethought a few things and I think I'm going back to a dynamo hub. The drag is negligible and I'm going to train for more night riding.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

I read on another bikepacking website that Tubolito's are not sealant compatible.

Can anyone confirm that these will not work with sealant to make an emergency slime tube? any real world experiments/experience?
Thanks!


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Recieved my tubolito tubes yesterday, man those things are light. Legitimately 1/3 of the weight of my standard tube I used to carry.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds okay for a day ride, but you trust a lightweight fix to get you out of the BC and to the next shop, potentially >100 mi? I'll stick with proven and reliable over shaving grams. Scrimping on the most commonly repaired gear makes no sense to this recreational rider.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

She&I said:


> Sounds okay for a day ride, but you trust a lightweight fix to get you out of the BC and to the next shop, potentially >100 mi? I'll stick with proven and reliable over shaving grams. Scrimping on the most commonly repaired gear makes no sense to this recreational rider.


I don't know ... seems like they should work as well as a tube. I'm more curious about the stem issue from that one video ... is that real or what. at $35 + shipping per tube .... not really an option to get lemons/defects.

No long term reviews yet tho', I suppose that's the real test.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

GRPABT1 said:


> Recieved my tubolito tubes yesterday, man those things are light. Legitimately 1/3 of the weight of my standard tube I used to carry.


I hear you. I've ordered another one and I'm going to install it and run it for a while. Report to follow.

But I'm really trying to cut weight on my race bike. I've got my tent, pad, and sleeping bag down to 4 1/2 pounds. Still don't want a bivy. I may sell my Tarptent Rainbow and get a Sea to Summit Specialist Solo...1/2 pound weight saving of the total package including stakes and poles.

And I'm rethinking my clothing choices from last year's Tour Divide. I brought stuff I didn't wear. Maybe a merino wool base layer, My Patagonia nano-puff jacket, and an Outdoor Research Helium shell and pants would have done the trick. I can get that down to about six pounds with some extra socks. I've mercilessly edited my tools, too. Got those down with spares and odds and ends, to about two pounds.


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

Addy Marx said:


> Can anyone confirm that these will not work with sealant to make an emergency slime tube? any real world experiments/experience?
> Thanks!


That's right.

They'll work to replace a tubeless setup (the sealant won't hurt the tube) but they won't seal with sealant.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

She&I said:


> Sounds okay for a day ride, but you trust a lightweight fix to get you out of the BC and to the next shop, potentially >100 mi? I'll stick with proven and reliable over shaving grams. Scrimping on the most commonly repaired gear makes no sense to this recreational rider.


I've seen videos of torture testing these things and handled them in person and I trust them more than a regular rubber tube for sure. End of the day I have plugs to try first then patches if the tubolito punctures. Also I would ride cautiously after fitting any tube.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I read that these tubes aren’t compatible with sealants. That’s fine, I ride tubeless but I would like to use this tubolito in an emergency when you get a flat that just won’t seal. You can try and shake out some of the sealant in the tire before putting in the tubolito, but there is always some residue. That wouldn't be a problem, would it?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

The Boz said:


> I read that these tubes aren't compatible with sealants. That's fine, I ride tubeless but I would like to use this tubolito in an emergency when you get a flat that just won't seal. You can try and shake out some of the sealant in the tire before putting in the tubolito, but there is always some residue. That wouldn't be a problem, would it?


I think it's not compatible because sealant can't plug a hole in the tube, not because it actually destroys the tube.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

You can't put sealant IN the tube and have it seal punctures. 


Yeah, the tubes are pretty small. But I wouldn't recommend buying any that don't have the removable stem. It is pretty sketchy having the stem stick way out, just asking to be snapped off. I usually roll my tubes in such a way that the stem doesn't stick out, but I haven't found a way to do that efficiently with these. If anyone has any recommendations, I'm all ears.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

So far Ive read only of people buying it to put it in the repairkit. 

Did anyone actually ride those for a while to see how they hold up on the long run?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Agreed. Would really like to hear how they actually ride while installed in tires!


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Supposedly they are much tougher than regular rubber tubes. I just got through a tough race where I had a sidewall gash that knocked out my tubeless rear tire, followed by two pinch flats on regular tubes. Finally, my third tube held long enough for me to finish the race. If the Tubolito tubes really are tougher than regular tubes, that alone would make them worth it, especially for race day. The light weight is a bonus. I would also love to hear any testimonials.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

lentamentalisk said:


> You can't put sealant IN the tube and have it seal punctures.
> 
> Yeah, the tubes are pretty small. But I wouldn't recommend buying any that don't have the removable stem. It is pretty sketchy having the stem stick way out, just asking to be snapped off. I usually roll my tubes in such a way that the stem doesn't stick out, but I haven't found a way to do that efficiently with these. If anyone has any recommendations, I'm all ears.


I'm curious about this too. All the pics show them rolled up with the stem sticking to the outside. No real good way to pack like that. Can you fold on the inside like a regular tube? How fragile is that area around the stem? That's often a source of trouble for regular tubes too if folded really tightly.

Want to try these, but still put off by $$ and only from Europe.

Also torn because one reason I carry tubes is with the intent of sharing/helping ... but at $40 ... that's not really an option. "Sorry, I would give you my tube but its too expensive" is just a weird thing to have to say on the trail to someone.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah the cost does make sharing a problem. I think these tubes are best for race day where you are running tubeless and you really need your backup tube to hold, and you don't have time to repair a leak that won't seal with some type of plug. But I wouldn't have finished the PCP2P if a charitable rider had not given me their tube, and it was their only one! The rider assured me they could get another tube ahead at the next feed zone, but I really felt bad taking their only tube. Maybe I'll carry two tubes and ask for it back at the finish line if I lend one out...


----------

